# COD: Warzone low FPS on decent rig setup problem



## talperetz (Nov 19, 2020)

hii if anyone can help me i really appreciate it
i play few games my gpu time + cpu time is average 6 on both and fps is 120-140 and after few games on its self is change the cpu/gpu time to 15-20
and the fps is 60-90
i check my cpu usage is the same as before and the temp are ok cpu 60-80 and gpu is below 50
when the game lunch i had avrage 180fps but i gave up on trying to fix it
the onley Solution finde out is to exit the game and re lunch it but it work for few mach like 3-4 
any help wil help me

my pc rig:
cpu: i9 9900k no oc
gpu: 2080ti oc
mb: aorus z390 elite
ram: 64gb vengeance rgb pro
cooling: barrow custom loop two 360 rad and 9 fans in total


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 19, 2020)

talperetz said:


> hii if anyone can help me i really appreciate it
> i play few games my gpu time + cpu time is average 6 on both and fps is 120-140 and after few games on its self is change the cpu/gpu time to 15-20
> and the fps is 60-90
> i check my cpu usage is the same as before and the temp are ok cpu 60-80 and gpu is below 50
> ...


Looks like your cooling can't keep up.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Nov 19, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Looks like your cooling can't keep up.


Dual 360s should be plenty right? Though if the CPU is getting in the high 70s close to 80 like they said then it does seem a bit high for a custom loop. Not so high it should throttle though.  

OP have you tried setting the game to run in "Prefer Maximum Performance" mode in Nvidia Control Panel?


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 19, 2020)

Upgrayedd said:


> Dual 360s should be plenty right? Though if the CPU is getting in the high 70s close to 80 like they said then it does seem a bit high for a custom loop. Not so high it should throttle though.
> 
> OP have you tried setting the game to run in "Prefer Maximum Performance" mode in Nvidia Control Panel?


Returning to normal after restarting the game and dropping back down after few minutes suggests otherwise.


----------



## theonek (Nov 19, 2020)

hmm, should test this game too as i have very similar pc for gaming purposes. Will see if the game behaves so abnormally.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 19, 2020)

Try this, it helped people on both Amd and Intel


----------



## talperetz (Nov 19, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Looks like your cooling can't keep up.


 i was think the same but after looking online most of the custom loops with i9 9900k geting the same result with my io cooling mercory 360 rgb i had the same temp but i think i fix it when i del my adv_options so now its work better then before

VideoMemoryScale = 0.9
RendererWorkerCount = 7
ConfigCloudStorageEnabled = 1

stil 130 fps on wz and on the multi 200+-



Chomiq said:


> Returning to normal after restarting the game and dropping back down after few minutes suggests otherwise.



i have 2 monitors so when it hepend i check in real time and not see any thing different  in temp and cpu load is avg 60 while playing its probably the adv_options  file



Upgrayedd said:


> Dual 360s should be plenty right? Though if the CPU is getting in the high 70s close to 80 like they said then it does seem a bit high for a custom loop. Not so high it should throttle though.
> 
> OP have you tried setting the game to run in "Prefer Maximum Performance" mode in Nvidia Control Panel?



i had the same temp with io water cooling antec m360-rgb
and the gpu not over the 50 max 45 maby and when i check other users they had the same result maby i wil change it i have a lot of new parts
in Nvidia Control Panel i did evrey combo i think  copy few  guids  like as panjno  and other when i change few settings on the game look really bad onely in mw and cw
on the new nvidia preformance overlay its shows cpu utiization 40-50% not over so i guss its somthing with the cpu k first thing to rebuild the water system and hope to better result 



ShurikN said:


> Try this, it helped people on both Amd and Intel



thanks the adv file made it to stuck now i need to finde what is work for me to get lower cpu time


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 19, 2020)

Delete the whole Call of Duty Modern Warfare folder under Documents and start the game.

and do not use any dumb start arguments.. the game works as intended. without them


----------



## rethcirE (Nov 19, 2020)

I've had consistently inconsistent performance from WarZone since day 1. Everything from game instability to texture anomalies and graphical problems. Meanwhile all other titles, software, benchmarks, and testing passes with flying colors.

A 2nd, 3rd, and (no exaggeration) 4th re-install of the game fixes any issue for a short time (days). Wait a few days, play a few matches, and the issues come back. I've experienced them on totally different systems even, across multiple drivers, on different internet connections, etc. There are literally hundreds of threads on Nvidia forum and others of people with similar issues that re-install the 120GB game repeatedly just to play.

I am convinced many of the issues with Warzone are the game itself. While it is fun, and free, it has some issues.


----------

